# أرجو المساعدة لقد نزلت برنامج Mastercam X3 لكن تظهر رسالة no sim foundعند فتحه



## abutouq (7 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو المساعدة لقد نزلت برنامج Mastercam X3 لكن تظهر رسالة no sim foundعند فتحه 

لا أعرف ماذا أفعل نزلته ونصبته كأي برنامج أجو المساعدة


----------



## kheiro00 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اليك رابط الكراك
http://www.4shared.com/file/68354463/ad36f1fc/MASTERCAM_X3_kheiro.html


----------



## abutouq (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ما زبطط معي هذا الكراك شفلي حل الله يوفقك


----------



## majestic1 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا مش محترف ... لكن يا ريت تراجع طريقة التنصيب ... خيارات الرخصة

اتمنى الإخوة المحترفين يفيدونا ... 

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## kheiro00 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ساوافيك برابط عن قريب ان شاءالله


----------



## abutouq (22 نوفمبر 2008)

يا أخي [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u129226.html"]kheiro00[/URL] ساعدني وارفع الكراك الجديد أنا بانتظارك


----------



## جمال العرب (21 فبراير 2009)

اعاني من نفس السبب ارجو حل هذه المشكلة وتوضيح سبب ظهور not sim found


----------



## mahmoud_zalhaf (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا


----------

